# Whats In Your Fridge???



## gail1 (Feb 26, 2011)

Just another idea, people say you can tell a lot about people by what is in their fridge, wondered if anyone would be willing to share. Heres mine

Insulin of course                               
Red pepper houmous
Fresh Mash
Pilau rice
Saag aloo
Chicken tikka masala
Two packs of prepared soup vegetables
One pack of prepared vegetables
Four small bottles of Snowball
One can of sugar free Sprite
Hellmanns Mayonaise
Black bean sauce
Cranberry sauce
Sugar free strawberry jelly crystals
Sugar free lemon&lime jelly crystals
Sugar free blackcurrant  jelly crystals
Sugar free orange jelly crystals
Blackcurrant conserve
One can of Bacardi and cola
two tubes of tomato puree
one tube of garlic puree
wholegrain mustard
vegetable oxo
red meat oxo
jar of garlic cloves
Marg
Red onions
red onion caramelized sausages


----------



## Monica (Feb 27, 2011)

Ooh, red caramalised onion sausages - I love them.

In our fridge we have 
Insulin
Glucagon
margarine
eggs
redcurrant jelly (for my red cabbage recipe)
home made playdough
mayonnaise
cheese (tons of it and different varieties)
yoghurt
gnocchi
bacon
milk 
ketchup
2 different mustards
tom.puree
lemon juice and lime juice concentrate
chopped garlic
ham/pepperoni
can of Carling
jar of pickled baby sweetcorn and jar of gherkins
normally a jar of coffee (not at the mo, oh finished it this morning)
chilli dipping sauce

There would have been a roast in the fridge for tonight, but as I wasn't feeling well yesterday, I forgot to take it out of the freezer.


----------



## shiv (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm doing a shop today, hence...nothing, in the fridge (also, I have a tiny space in the fridge, I live with a family so yeah, I don't get much room in the fridge).

Glucagon pen
6 x 10ml vials Novorapid
1 box Lantus cartridges
2 boxes Novorapid cartridges
Cheese
3 x Muller yoghurts
Tomatoes
Bagged salad of some description
Lurpak
Butter

...even less than I thought lol!


----------



## Liz! (Feb 27, 2011)

Insulin
glucagon
milk
oat milk
cheeses, cow and goat
champagne
rose wine
beer
cider
(OMG I sound like an alcoholic!)
red pepper houmous
organic plain houmous
red, green, orange and yellow peppers
broccoli
leeks
parsnips
runner beans
carrots
celery
french beans
cucumber
mushrooms
tomatoes, big and on the vine
raspberries
blueberries
blackberries
tomatoe puree
an organic chicken
some Nature's menu dog food
soya yogurt
fruit yogurt
pots au chocolat
butter
bowl of salad
Covent Garden tomato and basil soup
jar of marmalade
eggs
orange juice
mayonaise
bacon


----------



## Steff (Feb 27, 2011)

2 victoza pens
milk 
cheese
gammon
butter
water
bacon
ham
pickle
jam
eggs
red onion
satumas
lasagne
steak & onion slices
trout
mayonaise
yogurts
cookies
kit kats
sweetcorn
lava java coffee
guisness


----------



## gail1 (Feb 27, 2011)

have you noted that we have all put out insulin first on the list


----------



## Steff (Feb 27, 2011)

gail1 said:


> have you noted that we have all put out insulin first on the list



lol yeah i did

how on earth did you fit marg in your fridge? she must be freezing


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 27, 2011)

Cheese
 low fat spread
Lamb chops
milk
insulin
Florinef tablets
eggs
yoghurt
Lemon Juice
Junket

not a lot as it shopping day on Thursday. I only shop once every 2 weeks


----------



## HelenM (Feb 27, 2011)

insulin vials
insulin pens for backup
glucagon
pepermint aero (my 'minor' hypo fix, stash imported from UK)
butter
milk 
2 whole bream .. for tonight (special offer at hyper U )
low fat mincedmeat
2 chicken breasts
parmesan, reduced fat cammembert, reblochon cheese
spinach and ricotta tortoloni
lardons
ham
plain low fat yoghurt
half fat creme fraiche
mixed salad
tomatoes
red peppers
courgettes
cucumber
cauliflower
mushrooms
 brocolli
endives
avocado
lemon
 bunch of parsley
duck fat 
open jars/bottles of :
homemade fig and mirabelle jams, plum chutney
picallili, mango chutney, cornichons
lime juice
chicken tikka paste, tomato puree, pesto
vinaigrette dressing,low fat mayonnaise
chili sauce
white wine


----------



## HelenM (Feb 27, 2011)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Junket


 where do you get  the rennet?... assuming you buy it that is.. I've just read how to make it on wiki. 
 (when I was small my grandmother used to used the flavoured Miss Muffet, I doubt they make it  any more, and I have a suspicion that I would find the flavours artificial now)


----------



## Monica (Feb 27, 2011)

Oops I forgot the veg!!!

I've also got 
mushrooms
carrots
cherry toms
celery
leeks (from FIL's allotment)


----------



## Nicky1970 (Feb 27, 2011)

Bacon
Eggs
Reduced fat mild cheddar
Skimmed milk
Low fat olive oil spread
Harissa paste
Tomato puree
Tomatoes
Chilli peppers
Broccoli
Cucumber
Courgettes
Carrots
Peppers
Sugar free jellies
Salmon
Peppered Mackerel fillets
Dabs
Butternut Squash
Haricot beans
Passata
Garlic
Onions
Dog food
Wholegrain mustard
Horseradish sauce
Kangeroo rump


----------



## hotchop (Feb 27, 2011)

12 x yogurts
garlic bulb
eggs
cheese
bag of spinach
onions
carrots
potatoes
milk
chillies
tomatoes
3 x different ham
chorizio
chicken breasts
apple sauce
mint sauce
Lurpak
stubbies of beer

and insulin x 4 packs of 5 pens


----------



## kitten (Feb 27, 2011)

In my bit of the fridge I have :
papaya,
baby avocados,
leftover stir fry and egg noodles in a box,
skim milk, 
chopped carrots,
broccoli and cawli florets (Spelling  ) 
and some mcds dipper pots hehehe 
also a random assortment of diabetic shizzle 
xxx


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 27, 2011)

HelenM said:


> where do you get  the rennet?... assuming you buy it that is.. I've just read how to make it on wiki.
> (when I was small my grandmother used to used the flavoured Miss Muffet, I doubt they make it  any more, and I have a suspicion that I would find the flavours artificial now)



Rennet can be bought in health food shops or even my local village shop sells it. Have also seen it in the chemist shop as well.
Once junket is made I add nutmeg to it then a dollop of cream.
If you can not find any send me you address via pm and I will post you some


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 27, 2011)

Here's my foody fridge:

Lard
Lipstick
NovoRapid
Milk
Light Mayo
Marmalade
Tia's juice bottle
evaporated Milk ( for Harley Cat, he loves it)
Tangy Tomato Pickle
Innocent Orange Juice
Robinsons Summer fruit drink
Morrisons Marshmallow Suash Drink
Eggs
Bacon
Tia's Lunch Box
Chickhen, from todays dinner
Bottle of Baileys
 Levemir
One individual Trifle
2 choc Mousse
small yougurts
Lemon juice
 Bierwurst pork Sausage
Homemade coleslaw
Bacon
5 Amour Yogurts (yummy)
Sliced Ham
Light Philadelphia
Eat Smart Braised Beef and Mash(half price)
Lettuce
Cherry Tomatoes
 Cucumber
Carrott sticks
Utterley Butterly
Liver and Bacon Pate

I think that's it

Sheena


----------



## Steff (Feb 27, 2011)

Catwoman76;229805

Lipstick


[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> M M yes I hear lipstick dipped in yogurt is a real treat


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 27, 2011)

Steffie said:


> M M yes I hear lipstick dipped in yogurt is a real treat



The fridge keeps Lipstick quite firm.
Er, just realised what I have written

Steffi, are you reading this through laughter? But honestly it is easier to apply when firm, it's with the Lard and NovoRapid !

Sheena


----------



## Steff (Feb 27, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> The fridge keeps Lipstick quite firm.
> Er, just realised what I have written
> 
> Steffi, are you reading this through laughter? But honestly it is easier to apply when firm, it's with the Lard and NovoRapid !
> ...



Yeah hun i know i keep my shower jelly in mine too which i forgot to add, its always better when firm eh  x


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 27, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Yeah hun i know i keep my shower jelly in mine too which i forgot to add, its always better when firm eh  x



Can't remember that far back  Night night Sheena x


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 28, 2011)

The remains of a roast chicken, some mashed sweet potato, my green veg soup what I made yesterday, a couple of lemons, an apple and some cabbage. Two venison sausages and a bit of chorizo, some bacon and my new Byetta pen. Milk, some little cans of coke and his grapefruit juice. Several rolls of film and two eggs (his). My home made yoghurt, a few cherry tomatos of assorted colours (two black, one yellow and the rest boring red), a yellow bell pepper and half a greeen one. Half a jar of passata, about an inch of ginger and some lemon grass. The remains of a bottle of wine he had at the weekend. My yoghurt, cucumber and oatmeal face mask (home made again). Umm, that's about it.


----------



## macast (Feb 28, 2011)

milk
butter
feta cheese
cheddar cheese
baby bel cheese
goat's cheese
(ooops too much cheese perhaps)
oh yes and cottage cheese lol
eggs
apples
pears
assorted berries
salad leaves
tomato ketchup (for my grandson's visits)
brown sauce  (for my grandson's visits)
salad cream  (for my grandson's visits)
mayonaise
a pack of beetroot
some olives
a bulb of garlic 
a jar of marmalade (for when Mike visits)

and a lovely chicken curry for my tea 

not much I know  ... but I've been at Mike's for the weekend


----------



## Mark T (Feb 28, 2011)

Ours is a bit emptier than usual since we are having a sort of the kitchen, but;

a couple of weight watchers yogurts, 4 soy yogurts, 6 little ones fromage frais, baby pickled gerkins, half a bowl of herby couscous, cheddar, babybels, dairylea bites, 4 eggs, sliced turkey, salt and pepper chicken, spicy chicken, bread, flora, 6 cans of coke zero, apples, satsumas, bananas, grapes, mushrooms, mixed peppers, courgettes, cucumber, red onion, cherry tomatoes, 2x 2 pints of full fat milk, one lucozade sport, fruit juice, ketchup, honey & mustard dressing, salad cream,  garlic, celery, bread rolls, blueberry jam, apricot jam, strawberry jam, maple syrup, lemon juice, abidec childrens vitamins (never used), cathedral city miniatures, philidelphia and the special treat for this month...

a bottle of tarrango red wine
a single Gu Chocolate banoffee pot
a single Gu Chocolate Vanilla cheesecake pot


----------



## MeanMom (Feb 28, 2011)

I have two fridges

Insulin of course 
Cheddar cheese, cheshire cheese , feta cheese, cream cheese (whoops out of date yesterday), olive margarine, butter, frubes, lemon bio yogurt, leftover baked beans, cauliflower, carrots, mixes bag of spinach and watercress, hummus, half a pouch of cat food, dried yeast, garlic paste in a tube, ditto tomato, cherry toms, vine toms, curry paste, mustard, orange marmalade, lime marmalade my Mum left here, milk in glass bottles, branston pickle (yuk), calprofen, leftover pasta for my lunch, a thermometer, grapes, mushrooms, sausage roll, bottle of cider, pickled onions, leftover sweetcorn, bottle of Old Thumper ale.
And thats a lot less than normal as I've been away for a week and need to shop - hence the sausage roll, beer and pickles onions my hubbys been living on


----------

